# pregnant cat in need of a home



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all I received a knock at my door from a lady who needs to rehome her cat, having a dog that's not cat freindly and one that's never been around cats I can't risk taking her in myself. 

She's 1 year old and is sadly pregnant. The owners landlord has apparently demanded she rehomes the cat, we've rang a couple of rescues and are waiting to here back of some, if anyone can help find her a foster/permanent home or a rescue that would be great, if fostering or wanting to adopt it'd be preferable to be experience with kittens and pregnant cats. 

Homecheck will need to be done also. 

Thank you.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if i was closer i would have helped you but i'm in wolverhampton. i hope you can get this cat a home quickly. try contacting catcoonz. she may have contacts closer to you. good luck


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

cats galore said:


> if i was closer i would have helped you but i'm in wolverhampton. i hope you can get this cat a home quickly. try contacting catcoonz. she may have contacts closer to you. good luck


Can I be a pain and ask if you could post a link to her profile please, having to use my phone at minute which is a nightmare! Thank you


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

RockRomantic said:


> Can I be a pain and ask if you could post a link to her profile please, having to use my phone at minute which is a nightmare! Thank you


this is the link. hope it works
http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/catcoonz.html


----------



## johnnyfinn (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi There
Interested in taking your little cat and her upcoming brood. You posted a link to but it was unclear as to why that link was there (is she or your good self linked to maine coons?) - in any case - would be interested
Johnny


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Catcoonz breeds maine coons as well as running a rescue centre for all types of cats.


----------



## johnnyfinn (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! but would like details of the cat rather than the rescue centre if possible. (ie moggie? colour?) - none of these things are necessarily important, but just trying to form a picture in my head

many thanks


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

RockRomantic doesnt appear to be online at the moment but I'm sure he/she will give you more details soon. It's really great that you're offering a home for this cat & her kittens, well done!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i sent the link about catcoonz so that rockromantic could contact her to see if she could help rescue the poor girl.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I do have a contact in manchester, will pm now to see if she can help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

johnnyfinn said:


> Thanks! but would like details of the cat rather than the rescue centre if possible. (ie moggie? colour?) - none of these things are necessarily important, but just trying to form a picture in my head
> 
> many thanks


Not to sound rude or anything but if a pregnant cat needs urgent help does it really matter what the cat is. Its more important that a home with knowledge of pregnancy, birth and newborn kittens is found. 
When i hear of any pregnant cats i immediately think hard work, possible handrearing etc...not is the cat a certain colour or breed. Also pregnant cats take priority over everything else.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's brilliant catcoonz. lets hope they can help. you are a gem:thumbup1:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Not to sound rude or anything but if a pregnant cat needs urgent help does it really matter what the cat is. Its more important that a home with knowledge of pregnancy, birth and newborn kittens is found.
> When i hear of any pregnant cats i immediately think hard work, possible handrearing etc...not is the cat a certain colour or breed. Also pregnant cats take priority over everything else.


that was my thoughts entirely. i don't want to judge anyone but with how animals are treated nowadays these sort of comments do get you wondering about the intentions don't they


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It does concern me as i always like to ensure the mum and all kittens are neutered before being placed in new homes, this way you can ensure the repeat cycle of more kittens are not born and need rescuing later.
Ive pm'd the person and hope they can help. if not i will find a way of having her with me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A wonderful lady has agreed to help with this pregnant cat.
If we can have more details please either post or pm and we can get this cat to safety before kittens arrive to prevent further stress to this poor girl. thankyou for all your help everybody.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update: this girl has now been offered several homes.
Thankyou everybody for helping, you are all wonderful.
If Rockromantic could update once the girl is in rescue that would be brilliant.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update: this girl has now been offered several homes.
> Thankyou everybody for helping, you are all wonderful.
> If Rockromantic could update once the girl is in rescue that would be brilliant.


Thank you so much to you and everyone that has offered advice and offered homes, I've had a good chat with a woman who offered who lives locally and is very involved in rescues, she will be taking the cat in and as soon as she can the cat will be neutered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

SnazzyJazzy? xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

TheCatSlave said:


> SnazzyJazzy? xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

So glad this little one is being looked after


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news about this little cat. well done everyone:thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

TheCatSlave said:


> SnazzyJazzy? xx


im confused aswell, where did SJ come into this. She clearly has alot to cope with herself at the moment.
The rescue is not SJ.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this little one sorted now?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive pm'd you Ang, last i heard Rockromantic needed transport to the rescue with is local, when Rockromantic comes back online i will know more. xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Ive pm'd you Ang, last i heard Rockromantic needed transport to the rescue with is local, when Rockromantic comes back online i will know more. xx


Hey, I think were pretty much sorted, the woman lives near my grandad, so my mum has offered to drive me to my grandads, but we'll have to get a bus from there (about 20 mins away?) Getting a bit worried it might stress the cat out quite a bit though :/


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

RockRomantic said:


> Hey, I think were pretty much sorted, the woman lives near my grandad, so my mum has offered to drive me to my grandads, but we'll have to get a bus from there (about 20 mins away?) Getting a bit worried it might stress the cat out quite a bit though :/


do you have a lift back from your grandads? if so, would you be able to get a taxi for the return journey back to your grandads with the cat then the rest of the journey in your mom's car? a taxi may be better for her than on a bus


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I just LOVE IT when everyone who can rallies round to help.!!!!!!

It restores my faith in human nature after reading so many sad posts .
Well done all of you.
Maureen


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Lulus mum said:


> I just LOVE IT when everyone who can rallies round to help.!!!!!!
> 
> It restores my faith in human nature after reading so many sad posts .
> Well done all of you.
> Maureen


I have literally just wrote on fb 'faith in humanity, restored. So many amazing people around'.

I wasn't expecting this much help, offers and advice, I'm utterly touched, and I'm sure the kitty would say a massive thank you all as well


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lulus mum said:


> I just LOVE IT when everyone who can rallies round to help.!!!!!!
> 
> It restores my faith in human nature after reading so many sad posts .
> Well done all of you.
> Maureen


it's really great isn't it. a brilliant little cat community out to save as many as possible helpless little lives. well done everyone:thumbup:


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I have just read two threads that have made me cry! There are some truly wonderful people on this site. kxxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

just caught up on this thread... so glad kitty found somewhere to go


----------



## johnnyfinn (Jan 6, 2013)

I am so happy that this little one has been rehoused.

I am the person who asked what the little one looked like and this has caused a few of the writers on this thread to be deeply suspicious of why I was asking - to such an extent that it seems my remarks have painted me as a terrible person with deeply suspicious reasons for wading in to this forum. Although I can certainly understand why there might be this kind of worry - and I apologise for this - but I guess the responses have been rather upsetting. I just assumed that people on this forum would not immediately think something amiss was behind that question. I simply wanted to have an image in my mind and was somewhat confused that my enquiry was redirected to a maine coon rescue centre. Funny how remarks can hurt. 

In any case, again, quite happy that she has found a home. 

Johnny


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Johnny,

I think you misunderstood some of the remarks; the post to the rescue centre was that of a long standing member who often helps cats in need on here. I don't think it was in direct response to your post.

I can understand why you would be upset at some of the remarks but they weren't intentionally meant to hurt. With this being an animal forum, we get many wonderful people like yourself who are willing to help out but we do also get a few people who post some strange things to pull on the heartstrings of the membership and then turn out not to be truthful in what they are saying. You would be surprised!

To be honest, when someone posts for the first time looking to rehome a pregnant cat, it just makes you a little cautious.

There are some funny people around - please stick around and you will see - I'm just thankful that you are not one of them


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hi johnny, thanks for sticking around. please don't take anything that was said personally. i added the link to catcoonz as although she breeds she is in fact the owner of a rescue too. in the short time that i have been a member on this forum i have seen some horrific acts of cruelty and also very suspicious threads about animals. we all love our animals dearly and as already stated, when someone new who no-one knows anything about offers to take a pregnant cat it does make you wonder why. it was not intended to hurt you but more to protect the cat in question. please stick around and get to know our 'cat community' - you will soon feel at home here with us all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Johnny,

Gosh im so sorry, my post wasnt intended to upset you in any way and i honestly didnt write it this way.
I hope you will stay with us. Thats the problem with texts on mobiles and on forums it can be read anyway the other person thinks but if actually spoken it would mean something else.
Please dont take this to heart, we are all very greatful of you for offering to help and we are all friendly on the forum.

If i had meant it the way you took my post believe me you would have known.


----------



## johnnyfinn (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all who responded to my post. I really appreciated the feedback.

And now, to get on with the more serious business at hand - helping those little critters who may need help!

All best
Johnny


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Johnny.
What cats are you a slave to and do you wish to try fostering or are you looking for another cat of your own. Any children.
Sorry for all the questions, i just like to get an image of members as i know many rescues need help at the moment.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

johnnyfinn said:


> Thank you all who responded to my post. I really appreciated the feedback.
> 
> And now, to get on with the more serious business at hand - helping those little critters who may need help!
> 
> ...


no problem at all and welcome to our little 'cat rescuing community'


----------



## johnnyfinn (Jan 6, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Johnny.
> What cats are you a slave to and do you wish to try fostering or are you looking for another cat of your own. Any children.
> Sorry for all the questions, i just like to get an image of members as i know many rescues need help at the moment.


We have two wonderful, mad, intelligent masters - The Mighty Finn MacCool (used as my ID - pictured here solving Fermat's Last Theorem) and Athena Dax (or Miss Bean as she is affectionately called, given her endless supply of energy from day one). Both are from the equally wonderful Ruskita ranch of maine coons to whom we are indebted for these absolutely gorgeous spirits who have entered our life, home and heart. Finn is a proud, noble lad - and I've trained him to go on long walks with me in our hood in London (on a lead, wearing a Puppia harness). On one of our long walks he was spotted by a film producer linked to the James Bond franchise, and was nominated to star in a remake of Diamonds are Forever... It is also the case that he causes a stir whenever we go walking - the little children love him and he allows them to pet him (in fact two kids up the road - Monty (3) and his sister Liza (5) told me they "want to be him when they grow up" !); people tend to take pictures of him (which he dutifully poses showing off his best angles - it is actually hilarious to watch him enjoying himself like that); some people are bizarrely afraid of him and have crossed the street in fear of the 'white lion' (!). Little Athena - very very long, thin, mackeral tab and as I mentioned before, wildly energetic - came into our lives about four years ago or so. She came to us as a kind of 'fate', an 'amazing grace' (if you believe in these things) - during a horrifically tragic moment when our beloved Ruskita Dakota (or Dax as she was affectionately nicknamed, who was brought into our lives at the same time as Finn but from a different litter; like her 'brother', a magical beast - but with a fire stripped nose and smoke-blue body; fierce eyes) had freed herself one very sunny day by escaping out the door and slipping outside. She was struck by an oncoming vehicle. (Even writing this to you remains painful...). A neighbour knocked on our door and said 'I think your cat may be outside'... Shocked, we ran outside (my partner and I), I scooped her up, ran (literally) to our Vet at the time (about 1/4 mi from our house) - realised suddenly I was not a tri-athlete, so ran into the road, flagged down a car, jumped into the back seat (much to the surprise of the driver, his wife and their two bewildered children), demanded they take us to the Vet (which they did, as much out of horror that some stranger and a seriously injured cat was now sitting next to their children!). The Vet in question was, as it would turn out, sequestered in her apartment above the clinic taking a shower and so did not hear our mad knocking at the door; the duty nurse however was there - but just did not know what to do - she was, in politest terms - an idiot - I had to use rescue techniques I was trained in as a lifeguard (dealing which shock, breathing, moving bodies etc) in order to deal with the shock, administer oxygen etc (I managed to convince the nurse to let us into the surgery room while she was commanded to get the Vet). My poor partner was also there (having arrived by foot) - and as Dax was her soulmate, this was just, well, hideous... The nurse was so incompetent - she didn't want to 'disturb' the Vet as it was out of hours (!)... Well, to cut a long long story short, Daxie passed away on that table; the nurse was (eventually) reprimanded (though we had tried to get her fired so that no other animal would suffer at the hands of her utter incompetence); the Vet in question was so horrified at the ineptitude, she resigned... and we left for another Vet (the well known Elizabeth Street clinic - wonderful people)... So Athena came into our lives. Apparently someone had 'rejected' her - they were going to buy her but didn't or maybe they did buy her but couldn't manage - I can't remember exactly (but clearly she was meant to be with us, so it doesn't matter). We were so devastated at the loss of Dax - my partner was all the more so as she and Dax were so spiritually linked, and as it turned out, not surprising so was Finn - he grieved for so long, always looking for her, etc - it just broke our hearts several times over, just to see how drained he was...

And then came that wild, bouncy, shot-put of a girl - a kind of warrior Mary Poppins if you can imagine. She flung herself into the house as though she owned the place - tidying up this heartbreak over here, making Finn chase her over there - sleeping on my partner's neck and always being a gay, laughing, bright eyed beauty - this tiny ball of long-legged fluff. Finn was a bit flummoxed at the time - wasn't sure if he should like her or loathe her - but she would have none of it - she clearly had explained to him that she was here to stay "and thank you very much, I'll also have (most) of your lovely toys too" (except one special felt-tree type thing that to this day, Finn will not share).

One day, however, as she began to grow we noticed that she was becoming feverish and, as abruptly went into a very early heat... Taking her to the (now trusted new Vet), we found that she had some very rare complications where her organs had somehow migrated through her stomach and attached themselves to her heart (liver, ovaries, kidneys... the lot). Well, Athena made medical history - the first little beast to survive a rare operation that sorted everything out (apparently this migratory organ problem is not unknown in larger animals, like cows).- and though they put most of the organs back in their proper places, they could not detach the liver from the heart - so her other nickname became Liverheart the Brave).. We were told very solemnly by the Royal Vet College folks that "she would probably never be the energetic cat she once was'"- but our little Athena proved them wrong of course - and to this day, almost three+ years later, she is as wild and energetic as she ever was (possibly even more so, if this could be imagined). She likes to leap 5 feet in the air, fling herself down several flights of stairs and, of course, tap a slightly miffed Finn on the nose as she flies by. We don't walk her (though she is allowed outside in the garden with her puppia harness and lead)...

Anyway, I have clearly gone on way too long - but they are such characters, I could write forever on them, our cherished little buds!

I ventured into the pregnant cat terrain, not because I'm in the habit of dealing with strays or recues or even because we may want another cat - but because the poor little animal clearly was in dire straights, needed to be rehoused asap - and I knew of someone who wanted to have an older cat as their little moggie had passed away about a year ago (she had lived to a ripe old age), and they were in the right place now to have one... My thinking was that we could probably have taken her for a while til the babes were born/weaned, then she would go to the friend and we would find homes for her kits. But looking back on it (especially after this long note!), it is probably best that this scenario did not take place - Finn probably would have been shocked and alarmed (though curious), Miss Bean would have probably distributed flying goggles to one an all and then zipped around the house with the lot of them ... Every now and again, my partner and I think about having one kit or possibly two (as a pair) more, but we are not certain how our lad and lass would take to a permanent increase in the family (we came very close two years ago, but for a number of reasons decided at that point not to go forward with an addition).

Big love,
Johnny


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thought I'd update this.

I tried getting in touch with the lady, none of my texts or calls were returned so I have no clue what's going on the cat, my friend has put a note through her door explaining the helps here if she needs or wants it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the update. You know the offer stays open for help if the owner decides they want to.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Not to sound rude or anything but if a pregnant cat needs urgent help does it really matter what the cat is. Its more important that a home with knowledge of pregnancy, birth and newborn kittens is found.
> When i hear of any pregnant cats i immediately think hard work, possible handrearing etc...not is the cat a certain colour or breed. Also pregnant cats take priority over everything else.


And they eat like horses! I could not believe what little Florence ate before her 7 appeared! :biggrin5:


----------

